# boundless tresses vs MTG



## BlkOnyx488 (Apr 4, 2007)

Which one do you prefer??
Where can I get Boundless tresses


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 4, 2007)

to add onto this..do some of you find that they are the same..will continuing with MTG be a mistake??


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 4, 2007)

I prefer BT over MTG, I also like the Fact that it is special made by a Member on this forum who is active and responds to every question or concern. I tried MTG but I just couldn't do it, Yes I had achieved Great Growth from using MTG but the smell was just Horrible and it seemed to be greasy, And If it dripped onto my clothes,towel,pillowcase there was no such thing as getting the odor out! I even tried to mask the odor with Peppermint oil,All Kinds of Fragrance oils I used it with wet hair etc.
But MTG Does work it just smells horrible.

Boundless Tresses is an Oderless One, I remember when Naturallady first made it for herself and was selling it  almost  over a year ago before things blew up for her  I think we like the fact that it DOESN'T stink and it will grow our hair. I ordered the Scented one, Somepeople say that in the unscented you can still smell a faint of sulfur and then some can't, I guess it depends on how sensitive your nose is  But I would prefer BT over MTG. I don't feel that continuing with MTG will be a Mistake at all because it is your prefernce if you can deal with the smell then go ahead and happy growing to you. Some ladies here still use MTG with no problem.


----------



## adixon (Apr 4, 2007)

BlkOnyx488 said:
			
		

> Where can I get Boundless tresses


 

I prefer boundless tresses...
You can get boundless tresses from www.growthspecifics.com


----------



## baby42 (Apr 4, 2007)

just sent for two more bottle of bt i love it  i was useing the one that smell but this one is great smell good make your hair feel good i tryed  both kind but loveing the fragrance one   the old mtg was getting too be to much of a mess and my hair stayed to dry this one if i forget to moisturiz  some time i dont worry  cause the next day its fine not with the old one dry so bad  but i still moisturiz


----------



## bklynLadee (Apr 5, 2007)

Don't you get more product of the MTG for your money...I think its like 20bucks for 32oz...and BT is like 12 for 8oz?  I would love to try BT, but it seems like it would be cheaper to just use MTG and still get great results.


----------



## hottestdiva19 (Apr 5, 2007)

bklynLadee said:
			
		

> Don't you get more product of the MTG for your money...I think its like 20bucks for 32oz...and BT is like 12 for 8oz? I would love to try BT, but it seems like it would be cheaper to just use MTG and still get great results.


 

I agree with this post. MTG is good enough for me.


----------



## matuncks (Apr 5, 2007)

I prefer the scented BT.    I just started using it about 3 days ago.    I had an allergic reaction to MTG when it got onto my neck and face (I exercise and really sweat).     I have not experienced this with BT, even when I first put too much on scalp after a shower and it drained onto my neck and face a bit.   Now I just hope it speeds up my growth.   I could not continue using  MTG long enough to get any results.


----------



## baby42 (Apr 5, 2007)

you do get more of the mtg but once you try bt you wont go back   give it a try and you will see why every body is wild about it a little gos a long way and it dont mess up my bed or smell bad it cost to me is alright to me to not have my head smell like bQ any more i just couldnt get a way from it and bt makes my hair feel good and for me that on the money and i am glad that its a member here that you can pm if you have too


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Apr 5, 2007)

Im ordering BT tomorrow.  A member here that I spoke with and trust her opinion uses BT and uses it 3 to 4 times a week. She has had her 8 oz bottle since Feb. So a little does go a long way.  I didn't vote because I haven't used either as of yet but I want to try BT....


----------



## alwayzalady22 (Apr 5, 2007)

i used mtg for about 3 months, and my hair did grow, but definitely not as much as i thought it would  at first i thought i could deal with the greasiness and the smell, but i just can't do that ish no mo' either...right now, i'm using my own sulphur/MN/cayenne pepper mix for the next two months to see how it goes, but if i'm not impressed, then i'm ordering me some BT for the summer months since that's my growth season!


----------



## honeybadgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

i decided to give this a try. i kept hearing the name on lhcf but didnt know exactly what it was until i read this whole thread. thanks for the link to the website too. hopefully i'll be reporting back with good results


----------



## growinstrong (Apr 5, 2007)

Ladies, please trust and believe that BT is awesome. You will see NG after 2-3 weeks guarantee


----------



## honeybadgirl (Apr 5, 2007)

growinstrong said:
			
		

> Ladies, please trust and believe that BT is awesome. You will see NG after 2-3 weeks guarantee


 
wow....thanks. i hope so!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 5, 2007)

growinstrong said:
			
		

> Ladies, please trust and believe that BT is awesome. You will see NG after 2-3 weeks guarantee


 
Yes, yes and triple yes!!!  It's amazing!


----------



## Blkbeautyhair (Apr 5, 2007)

I've never used MTG so I can't compare the two. I just received my bottle of BT so hopefully I will have positive results in the next month or so. I'm one of the few who can sell the sulphur. The first day I used it was a little strong but this is going on week two and the smell is not as bad. Perhaps my nose is just adjusting. My husband said he can't really smell it but then again I do have a hyper sensitive nose. 

BT has gotten such positive feedback and I like to support my own!


----------



## la flaca (Apr 5, 2007)

Blkbeautyhair said:
			
		

> I've never used MTG so I can't compare the two. I just received my bottle of BT so hopefully I will have positive results in the next month or so. I'm one of the few who can sell the sulphur. The first day I used it was a little strong but this is going on week two and the smell is not as bad. Perhaps my nose is just adjusting. My husband said he can't really smell it but then again I do have a hyper sensitive nose.
> 
> BT has gotten such positive feedback and I like to support my own!


 
Yep, same here, I got mine last night, washed my hair and tried it but the smell is too strong for me  erplexedl!!!!....  Is there somenthing I could add to change the smell?


----------



## audacity. (Apr 5, 2007)

for those of you who have used both, do you prefer BT simply becuase it is easier on the nose, less geasy?  or do you prefer it b/c you see better, faster results?


----------



## Malice (Apr 5, 2007)

I too can smell a bit of sulphur in the scented BT but the scents added do overpower it so you would probably be the only one that would be able to notice. Everyone else you pass will just smell the fragrance. Besides, that type of sulphur smell isn't as bad as being mixed with a bacon grease smell..lol. And I kinda like that I can slightly smell it. Maybe I'm weird, but it's a small price, VERY small price to pay knowing you aren't just putting some sweet smelling average product on your scalp, it IS a growth aide and probably as good as it gets when it comes to a nice smelling one. I never tried MTG so I can't rightfully vote. I was thisclose to placing an order at Shapelys, luckily I stumbled upon the BT before I wasted any money.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Apr 5, 2007)

bklynLadee said:
			
		

> Don't you get more product of the MTG for your money...I think its like 20bucks for 32oz...and BT is like 12 for 8oz?  I would love to try BT, but it seems like it would be cheaper to just use MTG and still get great results.



I just ran out of MTG and wanted to try BT, I still may at some point. But for now I'll stick with MTG. I know from personal experience it works, I'm totally over the smell, which isn't that bad if you don't use too much and 8oz of MTG only costs me $8 and I can go pick it up and have it the same day. BT is $12 for 8 oz and $14 for the scented. With shipping it's more than double the cost of MTG. Maybe if I had to order MTG, pay shipping and wait anyway I'd order BT instead, but since I don't I rather save money since they seem to work the same anyway.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 5, 2007)

For those of you who are having a hard time with the sulphur smell, how much are you putting in your hair?  Also, how long are you heating it up for (if you are)?  I have been using this since January and the smell is not bad at all, and I don't even like sulphur smells.  Maybe its something else that's causing it to make it a little overwhelming.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Apr 5, 2007)

I didn't vote but I'm using MTG right now. I'll try BT when I run out cause I want to support Naturallady.   I will recommend BT to anyone who wants results without smells.


----------



## honeybadgirl (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> For those of you who are having a hard time with the sulphur smell, how much are you putting in your hair? Also, how long are you heating it up for (if you are)? I have been using this since January and the smell is not bad at all, and I don't even like sulphur smells. Maybe its something else that's causing it to make it a little overwhelming.


 
i'm waiting to receive my bottle, i'll be a 1st time user but do you have to heat this product up before each use? the whole bottle if so? thanks


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Apr 6, 2007)

*I am waiting on more ladies to chime in.... I ran out of MTG, and I havent been in the HAIR CARE FORUM in gosh knows how long... This BT stuff sounds like it is the new thing...lol.... 

Thats why I dont come ova here.... everyweek there is a new thing... lol... 
*


----------



## Malice (Apr 6, 2007)

honeybadgirl said:
			
		

> i'm waiting to receive my bottle, i'll be a 1st time user but do you have to heat this product up before each use? the whole bottle if so? thanks


 
If it's solid yes. My bottles were solid, but I just had to run it under hot water once and shake it real good, it hasn't gone solid anymore so now, I just shake it up.

One thing I must mention, I smelled the sulphur the most when I first used it and was running it under hot water, when you warm it up the sulphur smell comes out more so I'd suggest running it under hot water as opposed to popping it in the microwave. Since I haven't had to warm it up, the sulphur smell is alot more faint, virtually unnoticeable to my nose.


----------



## Lebiya (Apr 6, 2007)

Ladies which have given you the MOST and fastest results?


...(Sorry to interrupt )


----------



## StartinOvah (Apr 6, 2007)

i haven't been able to access the growth of my hair using BT because i just started using it on the 1st. however, i will say that i used mtg in the past. i never applied it str8 to my head, it was always mixed with something to mask the smell. i did see a great growth spurt while using it. but found making my own concoction to be time consuming and messy for me. i just wanted something str8 out the bottle. i'm a little lazy that way 


i checked out bt because of all the great threads. and i was drawn to the idea that someone on the board created and sells her own product. i figured it was worth giving a shot. i've spent way more on way less.


----------



## Browndilocks (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know about BT but MTG really works!  I mean REALLY works.  I bought it out of curiousity. MTG completely restored my hairline after having braid trauma. I was shocked. All I did was apply the MTG with a q-tip twice a week at night.  You forget all about the bbq smell when you see your hair coming back in... trust.  

I do intend on purchasing BT somewhere down the line for support sake.  But I've had this extra large bottle of MTG for a good 6 months and it's still 3/4 full.  I don't see myself running out of it (or needing it) any time soon.


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 6, 2007)

I like the name of the product:  Boundless Tresses.

Sounds sexy   Like the creator


----------



## Blossssom (Apr 6, 2007)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> I didn't vote but I'm using MTG right now. I'll try BT when I run out cause I want to support Naturallady.   I will recommend BT to anyone who wants results without smells.



I plan to buy a bottle too but I just bought the Afro Detangler, so I have to wait.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 6, 2007)

Lebiya said:
			
		

> Ladies which have given you the MOST and fastest results?
> 
> 
> ...(Sorry to interrupt )


 
I'm probably going to get stoned for this but I have to be honest.  I have used both BT and MTG for periods of time and for *ME*........MTG works faster and better.  I'm not saying that I didn't get good growth from BT because I did, but I got a forest from MTG.  I also believe the content ratio of sulfur to oil is higher in MTG than in BT.  I transfered both to one of those clear pointy tip applicator bottles and when the MTG separates, there's more sulfur in relation to the oil.  However, I like the fact that naturalady is doing her thing and I will still continue to support her and reorder at some point in the future.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 7, 2007)

nycutiepie said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to get stoned for this but I have to be honest.  I have used both BT and MTG for periods of time and for *ME*........MTG works faster and better.  I'm not saying that I didn't get good growth from BT because I did, but I got a forest from MTG.  I also believe the content ratio of sulfur to oil is higher in MTG than in BT.  I transfered both to one of those clear pointy tip applicator bottles and when the MTG separates, there's more sulfur in relation to the oil.  However, I like the fact that naturalady is doing her thing and I will still continue to support her and reorder at some point in the future.



Why would you feel u will be stoned for giving your opinion???  What works better for one, may not work for the other...everyone responds differently to every product.  

Now, I've never used MTG because I like to smell good and I know that MTG would'nt allow that to happen for me so, I didn't buy it...hairgrowth or not, but some people don't mind the smell and that's ok too.  Some people gave MTG a bad review and said it didn't work for them as others said it worked wonders...that too is ok.  Whatever we can find that works, we should use it.

BT is a different type of product and I'm glad it doese'nt have some of the things in it that MTG has in it.  I have gotten excellent growth (and so are many others) from BT.  Yes, there is more sulphur in MTG than BT because of the size of each bottle (32oz compared to 8oz) but, doesn't mean BT is not going to give some people a forest in their head, just as mtg has given you.  

Natuallady has created a wonderful product for those who just can't stand the smell of mtg and still want to get the most possible growth....I like you and so many others support her in her endeavors.

Blessings.


----------



## yodie (Apr 7, 2007)

DenverGirl said:
			
		

> for those of you who have used both, do you prefer BT simply becuase it is easier on the nose, less geasy? or do you prefer it b/c you see better, faster results?


 
I've bused both and MTG did not work for me. Maybe I was allergic, but it turned my neck dark and it burned out the already short hair in my nape area. It also burned out my temple areas. 

Boundless Tresses has worked wonders for me. Just ordered two more bottles. 

Try it, you won't regret it!!


----------



## TaTa19 (Apr 7, 2007)

Is it safe to use on a child's hair?(Boundless Tresses that is ?erplexed)
My daughter's are 6 and 3.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Apr 7, 2007)

TaTa19 said:
			
		

> Is it safe to use on a child's hair?(Boundless Tresses that is ?erplexed)
> My daughter's are 6 and 3.


I have used it on my little girl since she turned 4 with no problems. As with anything try a patch test first but I wouldnt go under age 4. Just to be safe.


----------



## deontaer (Apr 9, 2007)

I really want to try this product, but I can't find the ingridients for it.  Since I've started paying fanatic attention to the ingidients in all of my body products, I don't want to buy something just because it works and not know what's in it.  NL is there a way you could tell us the ingredients without divulging your formula?


----------



## alexstin (Apr 9, 2007)

deontaer said:
			
		

> I really want to try this product, but I can't find the ingridients for it.  Since I've started paying fanatic attention to the ingidients in all of my body products, I don't want to buy something just because it works and not know what's in it.  NL is there a way you could tell us the ingredients without divulging your formula?




The ingredients are listed on her site.Coconut oil, olive oil and sulphur IIRC.


----------



## Starian (Apr 9, 2007)

Boundless Tresses is a more pleasant using experience. It's convenient, it don't stank (lol), and Shapely's doesn't have a personal interest in us like Natural Lady does.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 9, 2007)

Starian said:
			
		

> Boundless Tresses is a more pleasant using experience. It's convenient, it don't stank (lol), and Shapely's doesn't have a personal interest in us like Natural Lady does.



It sure is girl....and she sure does!


----------



## MrzLadyBuggz (Apr 10, 2007)

I gave in and just ordered my BT. I've been fighting it for almost 2 months now. I have almost a whole bottle of MTG but I did not like the greasiness of it. The smell didn't bother me so much. Hoping for the amazing results everyone else is getting.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 10, 2007)

I'd say BT. I've only been using it for 3 days. It makes my hair so soft and I think I'm starting to feel the ripples already.


----------



## growinglong777 (Apr 18, 2007)

I have never used MTG, but I love boundless tresses, no need to try MTG.


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 18, 2007)

Bt is amazing i have been using it on my Lil bald spot that I pick in the center of my scalp (yes a nervous thing I do when Im stressing) and yes its filling in really fast and its only been three days I got it monday. and I have NG all over my edges


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 18, 2007)

I would prefer the BT over MTG basically its the smell.  I hate smelling that stuff everywhere I go in everything I am in.  I prefer not smelling anything but great stuff in my hair.  I make my own because I don't like my hair to be oily and Avacodo oil and emu oil doesn't leave your hair greasy or feeling like theres oil in there so I switch up.  I don't use anything right now but I am going to start using up my BT and then I will use my own mixtured. No I am not buying anymore right now I can make my own.  No offense I am just on a strick strick budget and no more PJ"sm for a while for me.  But I want to reach Armpit by December 31, 2007. I want to get my hair blown out on that day and blow some people's mind


----------



## Averoigne (Apr 19, 2007)

I just ordered a bottle.  I can't wait to try it.  I am just approaching bra strap length but my nape area is about a half inch shorter.  I am hoping that this will help, along with a good moisturizer.  I can't wait to post the results.


----------



## BrockStar (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok so let me first say that I am grateful for what I have. My hair has always been very thick and I love it, however since using the MTG I've gotten great length, but it's almost too thick to manage now! Iwant to get more length without the thickening. Is that possible with any other growth agents?


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 22, 2007)

i have never tried mtg so i don't know but so far i am enjoying using boundless tresses.  if anything - it takes away the itchies and dry scalp without leaving my hair oily or with buildup!  with our without the growth, this product still works great for me!


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 22, 2007)

i never ordered MTG because:
1. i heard it smelled bad
2. it's for horses

I love my scented BT though!


----------



## cocoa32 (Apr 28, 2007)

I just received my first bottle of BT yesterday.  It smells wonderful!  I never have nor would try MTG since it's made for horses.  BT is made for humans, so it's the product for me.  Plus I like supporting Naturallady!


----------



## hottestdiva19 (Apr 28, 2007)

I really like MTG. My hair grows in layers and back in January I cut the front half to about ear or cheek bone length.Now it's down to my chin. It's much thicker 2.........IT'S CHEAPER AND I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## hottestdiva19 (Apr 28, 2007)

cocoa32 said:
			
		

> I just received my first bottle of BT yesterday. It smells wonderful! I never have nor would try MTG since it's made for horses. BT is made for humans, so it's the product for me. Plus I like supporting Naturallady!


 


 It doesn't bother me that it's made for horses. BT has like the same ingredients just better smelling.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Apr 28, 2007)

hottestdiva19 said:
			
		

> It doesn't bother me that it's made for horses. BT has like the same ingredients just better smelling.


BT doesnt have the same ingredients or it would smell to high heaven!


----------



## deborah11 (Apr 28, 2007)

I prefer BT.  MTG made me sick and caused me to have lightheadness and severe dizziness.  Just couldn't use it, didn't see much growth with it and the smell made me sick.  BT hands down, plus it makes my hair grow!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 28, 2007)

BT without a doubt!  I have an almost full bottle of MTG because I can't walk around smelling like that.  This is my second week on BT and I know I will be ordering more bottles.


----------



## meaganita (Apr 29, 2007)

nycutiepie said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to get stoned for this but I have to be honest. I have used both BT and MTG for periods of time and for *ME*........MTG works faster and better. I'm not saying that I didn't get good growth from BT because I did, but I got a forest from MTG. I also believe the content ratio of sulfur to oil is higher in MTG than in BT. I transfered both to one of those clear pointy tip applicator bottles and when the MTG separates, there's more sulfur in relation to the oil. However, I like the fact that naturalady is doing her thing and I will still continue to support her and reorder at some point in the future.


 
Thank you Nycutiepie for keeping that real.  I didn't find out about BT until after I already ordered my MTG.  I read all the fantastic reviews and thought surely I had maybe made a wrong move.  I haven't received my MTG yet, but I still plan on ordering a bottle of BT just so I can rotate when I'm sick of the smell.  Plus,  I hear that MTG is better for short-term results, whereas BT yields some nice long-term results? Anyway, I'm still getting both.  I'm sooo glad this thread was started!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Apr 29, 2007)

I received BT on Friday and I already like it. It smells a lot better than MTG. My clothes dont smell like five day old bacon fat and pork chops anymore.


----------



## Lusa (May 22, 2007)

Having never used either product, how do you ladies distinguish regular hair growth from that aided by using topical aids?


----------



## nycutiepie (May 22, 2007)

Lusa said:
			
		

> Having never used either product, how do you ladies distinguish regular hair growth from that aided by using topical aids?


 
IMHO, the best way to tell is by comparng the amount of ng you receive within a specified period of time after getting a touchup.  Obviously, this is probably only going to work for relaxed heads.  For example, if you normally don't have alot of ng at 4 weeks post and then use growth aids and see a forest at 4 weeks, you know something is happening......barring the fact that you haven't changed anything else in your regimen.


----------



## Treasure2k6 (May 22, 2007)

I voted MTG, because thats the only growth stimulant I've tried. However, after reading so many raves about BT, I am starting to lean the other way and give it a try!

I've been getting a twitch in my left eye lid for about a week now...i am wondering if its because I'e been using MTG for so many months now.

BT HERE I COME!!


----------



## Bellavita6 (May 22, 2007)

I love, love, love, love, BT!  Did I say I love BT?


----------



## Integrity (May 22, 2007)

NL is on to a winner!


----------



## prettykinks (May 22, 2007)

I have been fighting the strong urge to order some BT. I am such a PJ  The way I see it is when I order a bottle and it works then it can become a staple so I can stop using other products that I have stacked up so in the end it will help me stop spending so much on hair products


----------



## sareca (May 22, 2007)

growinglong777 said:
			
		

> I have never used MTG, but I love boundless tresses, no need to try MTG.


 
You're not missin' anything.  It stinks!


----------



## kellie7777 (May 22, 2007)

i ordered my BT a few days ago. i can't wait to get it. I think i would rather support a sista's venture. I tried MTG and i had crackle and crunch hair at the roots. i couldn't comb it or anything. no matter how much i moisturized or cow. Plus like Serica said it STANK!
after all the reviews i read on BT, i can't wait to try for myself.


----------



## DMCSHERIFF (May 22, 2007)

I FOUND THAT IF YOU MIX 1/3 SCENTED BOUNDLESS TRESSES TO 2/3 MTG YOU ELIMINATE THE SMELL AND THE BT DOESNT SOLIDIFY.  I PUT IT IN A SEE THROUGH CONTAINER AND USE IT EVERYDAY.  I HAD TERRIBLE BREAKAGE FROM ALOPECIA AND THREE WEEKS LATER MY PATCH IS ALMOST GONE.


----------



## nycutiepie (May 23, 2007)

DMCSHERIFF said:
			
		

> I FOUND THAT IF YOU MIX 1/3 SCENTED BOUNDLESS TRESSES TO 2/3 MTG YOU ELIMINATE THE SMELL AND THE BT DOESNT SOLIDIFY. I PUT IT IN A SEE THROUGH CONTAINER AND USE IT EVERYDAY. I HAD TERRIBLE BREAKAGE FROM ALOPECIA AND THREE WEEKS LATER MY PATCH IS ALMOST GONE.


 
I'm going to try this because I use both by alternating.  I use the MTG when I'm not going to be around folks and the BT when I am.  Thanks for this tip and I'm glad the patch is almost gone.


----------



## tia123 (May 23, 2007)

I found out about MTG from this board in July of 06.  I immediately ordered it and began using it nightly.  I guess because my baldness was caused by a medical problem (i.e. severe anemia), MTG has not helped me at all.  I received my bottle of BT a week ago.  I haven't been using it long enough to see a difference once I do, I plan to post it.


----------



## Amour (May 23, 2007)

sareca said:
			
		

> You're not missin' anything. It stinks!


 
BT started working for you yet?


----------



## modestyfirst (Jun 2, 2007)

I like BT. I've been using it im my hair and my daughters hair. I've noticed more fullness in my daughters hair. The smell though is very strong. It smells like burnt hair. I will definately order the scented kind next time. But I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Where can I get a bottle of BT?


----------



## queenspence (Jun 2, 2007)

Ms. Plain Jane said:
			
		

> Where can I get a bottle of BT?



This is the website to order from   www.growthspecifics.com


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Jun 2, 2007)

DMCSHERIFF said:
			
		

> I FOUND THAT IF YOU MIX 1/3 SCENTED BOUNDLESS TRESSES TO 2/3 MTG YOU ELIMINATE THE SMELL AND THE BT DOESNT SOLIDIFY. I PUT IT IN A SEE THROUGH CONTAINER AND USE IT EVERYDAY. I HAD TERRIBLE BREAKAGE FROM ALOPECIA AND THREE WEEKS LATER MY PATCH IS ALMOST GONE.


 
That's exactly what I did! I mixed them together. I LOVE the smell of BT! As for growth, I've had braids since March 30 and started BT 4/2 and MTG on 5/22. So I have no idea as to what's going on up there .


----------



## modestyfirst (Jun 2, 2007)

The website for Boundless Tresses is www.growthspecifics.com. I believe the founder is a member of LHCF.


----------



## kellie7777 (Jun 3, 2007)

i tried to order it from growthspecifics but she is not shipping outside the US anymore. 
i was looking forward to trying it. i'm gonna have to pull out the mad scientist and get the beaker out.


----------



## Eiano (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I've used MTG for a while. I broke down and ordered BT and man, it smells soooooo good. I WANT to use it because it's like a perfume for my hair. Today, 2 people asked me what shampoo I use. And it's supposed to grow my hair too, so I'll see what results I get and stick with the one that gives me the most growth, but for now I'm in love with BT's scented version!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 8, 2007)

DMCSHERIFF said:
			
		

> I FOUND THAT IF YOU MIX 1/3 SCENTED BOUNDLESS TRESSES TO 2/3 MTG YOU ELIMINATE THE SMELL AND THE BT DOESNT SOLIDIFY.  I PUT IT IN A SEE THROUGH CONTAINER AND USE IT EVERYDAY.  I HAD TERRIBLE BREAKAGE FROM ALOPECIA AND THREE WEEKS LATER MY PATCH IS ALMOST GONE.



Thanks! Now I can use up the last of the MTG I have left and use BT too. Here I come BT! Justification aids me in my PJism! MTG really makes my hair grow, but I can only use it at night.


----------



## Amber_moon (Jul 9, 2007)

Whats in BT?


----------



## Integrity (Jul 9, 2007)

Amber_moon said:
			
		

> Whats in BT?



olive oil and coconut oil. the active ingredient is sulphur. 

welcome to the board amber!


----------



## DreamLife (Jul 9, 2007)

BT hands down. I bought MTG, it gave me headaches, I was embarrassed to go to class, thinking someone would get a whif, my classmates asked me did I have some medicated 'ointment' on because they smelled something 'strong' (they were trying to be nice). So I have like a full  bottle of MTG at the house. I used it about 6 times.

I bought BT two weeks ago and my new growth is out of control!!! I was trying to stretch for 6 months again, but Im thinking 3-4 now. Once my unscented runs out Ill be trying the scented.


----------



## curlyj (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I went ahead and purchased BT...
I've used MTG for a year now and I grew and retained 8.5inches and completely changed my lifeless fine hair into what looks like the thick full hair I've always wanted. So I will NEVER discontinue my abuse... I mean use of MTG- but i really want to try this product. It sounds amazing and I've been doing pretty good with NOT buying every new product.

Good growing ladies!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 10, 2007)

curlyj said:
			
		

> Well I went ahead and purchased BT...
> I've used MTG for a year now and I grew and retained 8.5inches and completely changed my lifeless fine hair into what looks like the thick full hair I've always wanted. So I will NEVER discontinue my abuse... I mean use of MTG- but i really want to try this product. It sounds amazing and I've been doing pretty good with NOT buying every new product.
> 
> Good growing ladies!



You won't regret it, curly!!


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Jul 10, 2007)

I've used BT for about 3 weeks now. I can say that I have gotten more growth compared to MTG. Don't know whats in it But Naturallady, this stuff is magic in a bottle!

I voted for MTG before I got my bottles of BT, I would like to change my vote!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 10, 2007)

Treasure2k6 said:
			
		

> I've used BT for about 3 weeks now. I can say that I have gotten more growth compared to MTG. Don't know whats in it But Naturallady, this stuff is magic in a bottle!
> 
> I voted for MTG before I got my bottles of BT, I would like to change my vote!



It's da bomb, ain't it?


----------



## trulyurangel82 (Jul 10, 2007)

Bt does work. Its only been 3 weeks since I had my retouch and I feel some newgrowth already. I actually felt some the 2nd week too.


----------



## Babydall818 (Jul 18, 2007)

Where can I order both? 

or I got the link for BT, my b .. what about the MTG?


----------



## gghair (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Newbie here....I've been a lurker for about a year now and thought it's about time I chime in.  I ordered BT about two months ago.  Used it maybe three times each week in June.  I took my braids out at the end of the month and saw a little bush growing from my scalp.   I was in shock.  My hair hadn't grown like that since I was a kid!  I'm a natural and I kept pulling my hair to study the growth.  I'm still amazed.  I had to thank NL cause this is the first time I've found something that is actually working for me.  BT is definitely my choice.


----------



## Integrity (Jul 18, 2007)

gghair said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Newbie here....I've been a lurker for about a year now and thought it's about time I chime in. I ordered BT about two months ago. Used it maybe three times each week in June. I took my braids out at the end of the month and saw a little bush growing from my scalp.  I was in shock. My hair hadn't grown like that since I was a kid! I'm a natural and I kept pulling my hair to study the growth. I'm still amazed. I had to thank NL cause this is the first time I've found something that is actually working for me. BT is definitely my choice.


 
welcome to the board!!!


----------



## Integrity (Jul 18, 2007)

judging by results so far 7 out of 10 prefer BT to MTG


----------



## gghair (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome Integrity.


----------



## chica_canella (Jul 19, 2007)

I got 1 inch a month from MTG but my mom always complained about the smell.  I have started using Bt for about a week now and will let you all know how it turns out.  I will be taking my braids out two months from this Monday which is when I put them in. I think it was July 16.  So, I will take the braids out September 16.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 19, 2007)

*MTG, I only use it pre-poo for a few hours . The thick greasiness in my scarves, on my satin pillowcases was too much...and cleaning them was time consuming. Sleeping with a plastic cap with MTG caused my face to be puffy in the morning, cap alone-no puffiness; initial MTG usage caused neck lumps. I've since made my own mixture which smells like the Vatika olive oil and Dey's Keo-karpin mixed with flowers of sulfur {minor scent}. Serious growth results. Never tried BT but it sounds like my home mix. BoundlessTresses seems to be a sensible buy for those who do not want the MTG negatives.*


----------



## growth2come (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey has any one tried Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream, it has MSM in it. Maybe it could offer the same type of growth results. i


----------



## growth2come (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey has anyone tried Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream, it says it contains MSM so maybe it gives the same sort results or maybe I might be tempted to buy both and mix a little of this with the MTG...


----------



## berry87 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang Yall making me want to try this BT stuff I've never tried any growth aids because I already get enough buildup on the scalp  I'm seriously considering it now!


----------



## NannDee (Oct 8, 2007)

I received Boundless Tresses as a B-day gift from my BFF Anherica.  I obtain 1/2" of new growth within 1 month.  I prefer BT..I think I am using to much..starting smelling sulfur everywhere..but I have some braid spray with peppermint and tea tree oil and that should do it.  I will be ordering my refill bottle in a couple of months.  I'd rather not use a product created for horses..the MTG conditioner and shampoo always dried my hair out..


----------



## shelli4018 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have on old bottle of MTG in my cupboard. I couldn't deal with the smell. So I have no idea how effective it is.

Just purchased BT recently. I've only been using it a week so the jury's still out on it. The only things I've noticed are the great smell (I bought the scented one) and a slightly sore scalp. I'm assuming the sore scalp is a result of increased hair growth. It happened to me once before when I tried MN.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd like to know the truth about the sore scalp as well. I do hope it signifies growth, but I've read other opinions that are more negative.


----------



## lollyoo (Oct 9, 2007)

deborah11 said:


> I prefer BT. MTG made me sick and caused me to have lightheadness and severe dizziness. Just couldn't use it, didn't see much growth with it and the smell made me sick. BT hands down, plus it makes my hair grow!


same here, BT all the way- although am not consistent still see growth.
The smell of MTG make me sick, had to throw a set of sheet away, and bin goes the MTG.


----------



## TransitioningK (Oct 28, 2007)

Bump, for others wondering what BT was... 

I would like to try it. My hair is a couple of inches past bra strap, and it's at the length where it doesn't seem to grow any longer.

I however, can't deal with the sulfur smell.  I've tried other products, such as facial masks and acne treatments that had sulfur as an ingredient and couldn't take the sulfur smell.

To me it lingers and I can smell for an entire week on my skin, my sheets, especially the pillow case...it's bad especially since the products that I am using are ones that you wash off. So I can only imagine what will happen to my senses with a product that I leave on my scalp.


----------



## momi (Oct 28, 2007)

I guess my sense of smell is less than acute.  I have been using BT for several weeks and I dont smell anything at all.  Hubby claims it smells like cocoa butter ?????


----------



## wantingtogrow (Oct 29, 2007)

I have just finished my bottle of BT and it did make my hair grow. I am a very slower grower I get 1/4 in a month and BT turned it to 1/2 a inch per month. However I still have my MTG from a yr back (which I stopped using when it gave me some sort of neck rash, but that was because I was in Africa whilst using so the combination of sun and the sulphur was not good). I really want to use up my MTG (I have mixed it with some essential oils as hollands n barretts are having a sale on all of them so it doesnt smell as bad).I am on a quest to use it whilst it is autumn/winter here in london, but I am sure it will give me similar results unless I find otherwise.
I plan to make BT a staple, if the MTG doesnt surprise me , but desperately trying curb the PJ in me so wont be ordering more until the MTG has run out.


----------



## vikkisecret (Oct 30, 2007)

I have to day with all the essential oils i had to use just to cover up the stinch of mtg it did grow some hair. I just used BT 2 nites ago for the first time and it's woderful. I'm at wk now and my head is itchin !( my head only usually itches if I'm working out ((which also encourages growth)).

2 Big Ole thumbs up for BT (w/ fragrance highly recommended)
 with a pointy applicator/great smell/and no mess...u be the judge lol


----------



## momi (Oct 30, 2007)

My hair is in cornrows and I have 1/2 inch of new growth already using BT.  I have been using it every other day... it has only been two weeks and it looks like I need to have them redone.


----------



## carrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't say the BT works better than MTG, because I could never stick with MTG because of the smell. I've been using BT consistently and it has really helped to re-grow a quarter-sized bald spot I had.


----------



## sweetgal (Oct 31, 2007)

It sounds like most people prefer BT over MTG because BT does not smell.  What about effectiveness overall.  Is one product more superior than the other.  

I only ever tried MTG.  It was sitting under my cuboard for more than a year cause it smelled so bad.  However, I just recently bought some peppermint oil and it work somewhat to cover that nasty smell.  I want to buy BT but it will cost me $30 alone to ship to canada, that's just too expensive


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 20, 2007)

What is the definitive difference between MTG, BT, WGHO (wild growth hair oil), and surge?  All of these products are supposed to be growth aids right?  So which one is more effective?  Honestly I've seen no results with WGHO but I haven't been using it consistantly.  I want to buy a product that will actually do something for my hair, but since I am prone to being a shopaholic I just don't want to buy anything else until i know for sure it works.  People say surge works, BT but which one is really the best?


----------



## momi (Dec 20, 2007)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> What is the definitive difference between MTG, BT, WGHO (wild growth hair oil), and surge? All of these products are supposed to be growth aids right? So which one is more effective? Honestly I've seen no results with WGHO but I haven't been using it consistantly. I want to buy a product that will actually do something for my hair, but since I am prone to being a shopaholic I just don't want to buy anything else until i know for sure it works. People say surge works, BT but which one is really the best?


 

I have only tried BT and Surge:

Surge and BT both work for growth, but there were too many side effects from surge. My scalp started to burn so I discontinued use of it, I no longer use BT because my hair is still to short to disguise the oiliness.  I plan to add it to the reg with my next set of braids.


----------



## BobbieDoll (Dec 20, 2007)

OK you all have convinced me, I'm ordering some BT as soon as I get home, I would have done it already but I forgot my paypal password. I hope I get great results like the rest of you. HHG to you all.


----------



## Babydall818 (Dec 22, 2007)

Since my bottle of MTG is gone (I got growth but didn't really do a thorough before/after dealy), I ordered BT last week! Ya'll got my PJ tendencies activated. 


ALSO, has anyone tried SULU max gro?


----------



## pisceschica (Dec 29, 2007)

bklynLadee said:


> Don't you get more product of the MTG for your money...I think its like 20bucks for 32oz...and BT is like 12 for 8oz? I would love to try BT, but it seems like it would be cheaper to just use MTG and still get great results.


 
And for me that is the deciding factor. The smell doesn't bother me especially since I put it on a wet scalp. Yeah it can be a bit greasty but thats why you just have to use a little bit.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 12, 2008)

My final verdict is in. MTG is great for my hair and it makes it thick and strong. I also got a good amount of growth.  BT has done for me what MTG did not and that is re grow my nape. It now is the longest it has ever been. That makes MTG the loser.


----------



## sydwrites (Jan 12, 2008)

Babydall818 said:


> Since my bottle of MTG is gone (I got growth but didn't really do a thorough before/after dealy), I ordered BT last week! Ya'll got my PJ tendencies activated.
> 
> 
> ALSO, has anyone tried SULU max gro?


 
I dont usually speak much, but i would like to know about sulu max gro users, the human version of mtg, any reviews. I'm interested in the good, the bad, and the ugly


----------



## Zeal (Jan 17, 2008)

Blkbeautyhair said:


> I've never used MTG so I can't compare the two. I just received my bottle of BT so hopefully I will have positive results in the next month or so. *I'm one of the few who can sell the sulphur*. The first day I used it was a little strong but this is going on week two and the smell is not as bad. Perhaps my nose is just adjusting. My husband said he can't really smell it but then again I do have a hyper sensitive nose.
> 
> BT has gotten such positive feedback and I like to support my own!


 

My Mom smells it.  She does not like the smell of jack.  MTG, BT, ALMA, VATIKA, she don't like nada and complains about the smell.

I did get great growth from MTG.  I did not stick with BT long enough, an now I am about to do the Indian thing.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jan 17, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> It sounds like most people prefer BT over MTG because BT does not smell.  What about effectiveness overall.  Is one product more superior than the other.
> 
> I only ever tried MTG.  It was sitting under my cuboard for more than a year cause it smelled so bad.  However, I just recently bought some peppermint oil and it work somewhat to cover that nasty smell.  I want to buy BT but it will cost me $30 alone to ship to canada, that's just too expensive




If you go to a "tack" store or pharmacy where they sell products for horses, etc. you can get this product a lot cheaper here in Canada. Check out the Tack Supplies stores in your area. HTH bonjour


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 18, 2008)

Bellavita6 said:


> I love, love, love, love, BT! Did I say I love BT?


 
Ya'll are the cutest couple ever! Very lovely and ya'll look so happy. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2008)

I voted for Boundless Tresses as I have never tried MTG. I hear that MTG has another version called SULU MAX for humans. I don't know how good it is but if anyone here has used it, please share your results with us, thanks.


----------



## sj10460 (Feb 13, 2008)

_This may sound silly, but I was wondering for all the MTG users, if anyone can post their regimen on how to use or apply MTG, that would be helpful. Almost like a step-by step, showing which products you add and how much of it, and how you do the wet applications._

_Thanks in Advance_


----------



## miaslips (Mar 11, 2008)

Where do you buy boundless tresses?


----------



## purity28 (Mar 19, 2008)

miaslips said:


> Where do you buy boundless tresses?


 
http://growthspecifics.com


----------



## Aussie (Mar 20, 2008)

bumpin the MTG QUESTION....... how do u use the mtg? steps n details. will be using BT in the summer


----------



## Social.Buttahfly (Mar 24, 2008)

..............................................................


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Apr 12, 2008)

Ive been using SULU daily since 31st March'08. I have gotten growth but not as much as when I was using MN. 

Sulu-Seems to give hair strength,Promotes dryness, smells similar to the original MTG,Good Growth 

*Remember to increase moisture if using SULU especially

BT-isntdrying, smell isnt overwhelming, Good Growth

I got about the same growth with both products. If you really want growth try Biotin 5mg & use BT or Sulu OR MN mixed with EITHER


HTH


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 19, 2008)

oooooooh Natural Lady......

I relaxed my hair two weeks ago and started in on the BT about two days after that.  When I washed my hair today I noticed 1/4 to 1/2 inch new growth (depending on which part of my hair we're talking about).  This stuff is SERIOUS!!!!


----------



## thattvgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

I hated the smell of MTG and It left my hair stinky, stringy and oily. 

I love, love, love Boundless Tresses and don't want to try anything else. I use the Revitalizing Hair Balm on my scalp and lightly on my ends. LOVE IT! I'm off to buy another backup jar for when I travel.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 12, 2008)

I haven't used Mega Tek but I am using the BT and I love it!  At first I thought I would have a problem with it because Sulfur-8 used to irritate my scalp for some reason... maybe it was the petrolatum and mineral oil in it?  But the BT doesn't irritate and as a matter of fact it really has helped my scalp a lot.  I was suffering terribly with eczema of my scalp but now since using the BT the itchies and flaking are a thing of the past!  I've had a lot of growth too ... so much growth that I've had to get a full sew-in weave to manage the new growth!

P.S. - I bought the scented one and it smells pretty good to me!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> I haven't used Mega Tek but I am using the BT and I love it! At first I thought I would have a problem with it because Sulfur-8 used to irritate my scalp for some reason... maybe it was the petrolatum and mineral oil in it? But the BT doesn't irritate and as a matter of fact it really has helped my scalp a lot. I was suffering terribly with eczema of my scalp but now since using the BT the itchies and flaking are a thing of the past! I've had a lot of growth too ... so much growth that I've had to get a full sew-in weave to manage the new growth!
> 
> P.S. - I bought the scented one and it smells pretty good to me!


 
mistee I think the question is about MTG - Mane and Tail Groom and not about MT which is Mega Tek.


----------



## mistee11 (Aug 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> mistee I think the question is about MTG - Mane and Tail Groom and not about MT which is Mega Tek.


 
OOPS my bad!  Anyway I haven't used that one either.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Sep 20, 2008)

Babydall818 said:


> Since my bottle of MTG is gone (I got growth but didn't really do a thorough before/after dealy), I ordered BT last week! Ya'll got my PJ tendencies activated.
> 
> 
> ALSO, has anyone tried SULU max gro?


 
Been using for a week now. We apply nightly, cover with a plastic cap, and a silk wrap to keep plastic cap in place. No smell by others, no messed up sheets, and aftrer one week, about a 1/2 inch of new growth on my daughter! I had to re-braid her hair from Sat to Wed! The braids had loosened that much! I can not tell on me, my hair is naturally curly so I just can't say. The smell is not as strong in the morning perhaps because it has been absorbed into scalp for the most part. I do not use with anything else, except when braiding (cornrows) my daughters hair, I use groganics hair grease to help keep braids together, my daughters hair is also very soft and naturally curly. I attribute the new growth to Sulu Max Gro, as it is the only thing we have done differently. I hope this helps. Also, my daughter takes 1000mg MSM per day for eczema, and she has been doing so for a while now. That did change her hair initially, growth and brilliance! Just trying to give you our whole routine that may be affecting this accelerated growth.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Sep 20, 2008)

mariofmagdal said:


> Been using for a week now. We apply nightly, cover with a plastic cap, and a silk wrap to keep plastic cap in place. No smell by others, no messed up sheets, and aftrer one week, about a 1/2 inch of new growth on my daughter! I had to re-braid her hair from Sat to Wed! The braids had loosened that much! I can not tell on me, my hair is naturally curly so I just can't say. The smell is not as strong in the morning perhaps because it has been absorbed into scalp for the most part. I do not use with anything else, except when braiding (cornrows) my daughters hair, I use groganics hair grease to help keep braids together, my daughters hair is also very soft and naturally curly. I attribute the new growth to Sulu Max Gro, as it is the only thing we have done differently. I hope this helps. Also, my daughter takes 1000mg MSM per day for eczema, and she has been doing so for a while now. That did change her hair initially, growth and brilliance! Just trying to give you our whole routine that may be affecting this accelerated growth.


 
I am back. OMG! I just got finished oiling my daughters scalp for the night, she had already fallen asleep. So, I decided to do her personal grooming, clipping finger and toenails. I usually try to do this pretty regularly. Well to my amazement, when I pulled my daughter's left hand from under her face to clip her fingernails, the nails on this hand were significantly longer than on her right hand! How wild is that! Talk about growth Maybe she gets her hand under the cap to scratch or something who knows, but wow!


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 28, 2008)

I am game to try this, oh PJ that I am.  Plus, if it's supporting one of the women membren, heeey, what other excuse do I need.  Oh, I'm talking about the BT, by the way.  Just wish I could see/order here, server won't allow me to see it.


----------



## ghanja (Nov 3, 2008)

I gotta vote for mtg. My temples were not growing at all right after my bc in early January. It was about 2 inches shorter than the rest of my hair. I ordered mtg and now you cannot tell at all. I do have sensitive skin though and I could tell the mtg was irritating it a little. I stopped taking it for awhile...about 2 months and I could tell that the growth definitely slowed. I started using it again this past month and Ive almost gotten an inch this path month  so Im back on the mtg bandwagon, the smell doesn't bother me that much either. I do put a towel around my neck when I apply it though cause if you let it seep and stay on your neck it really can be irritating. I agree that the cheaper price is better for me, but it is a little strong. I use it about 2 times a week


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Nov 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> mistee I think the question is about MTG - Mane and Tail Groom and not about MT which is Mega Tek.



MTG is NOT Mane and Tail Groom. Totally different product.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 3, 2008)

sprungonhairboards said:


> MTG is NOT Mane and Tail Groom. Totally different product.



yes MTG is Mane & Tail Groom! but MT is Mega Tek. But then you got the Mane and Tail made by straight arrow (i think is the companies name), that u usually see in BSS. Come in a white bottle.


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 5, 2009)

so after reading a few threads on BT and having heard about it for quite awhile now i decided to order some since i lost my bottle of MTG after moving. but i went on the website and it said the 8oz bottle is $15 and not the $8 that a few ppl have said it was. am i missing something here? do lhcf members get a discount? or did she just up the prices?


----------



## chelliwatson4574 (Feb 8, 2009)

MTG is megatek, or something else?
I purchased boundless tresses but it didn't come with any directions. It's rather oily but people are saying MTG smells and is oily so I am thinking everyone is talking about something else because megatek doesn't really smell and it's conditioner that you wash out, right? Help!


----------



## chelliwatson4574 (Feb 9, 2009)

bumping this message up


----------



## 1babydimple (Feb 15, 2009)

MTG= *M*ane *T*ale *G*room The original from shapley's (oil)
BT= Boundless Tresses
MT= Mega-tek Cell Rebuilder

Personally I used MTG with *great* results, in less than a month it helped fill in my edges completely and the smell, hey no worst than the sulpher 8, glovers or black tar mom and granny put on me as a kid. LOLOL So I could hang for the price.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 15, 2009)

With all these growth aides, I'm having a hard time keeping track.


----------



## NeeSee (Feb 15, 2009)

runwaydream said:


> so after reading a few threads on BT and having heard about it for quite awhile now i decided to order some since i lost my bottle of MTG after moving. but i went on the website and it said the 8oz bottle is $15 and not the $8 that a few ppl have said it was. am i missing something here? do lhcf members get a discount? or did she just up the prices?



Do to the economy maybe she went up on her prices.


----------



## GoingNatural (May 2, 2009)

neither. i heard BT lady (SF) doesn't even use the stuff


----------



## quasimodi (May 18, 2009)

Has anyone heard when the hair balm is going to be back in stock?


----------



## 4mia (Jul 11, 2009)

Ladies what BT product are u using? the oil or the pompade?


----------



## quasimodi (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm using the oil, but I have the balm, too.


----------



## baddison (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG!!!  OMG!!!  The Revitalizing Hair Balm is the STUFF!!!!   I just re-upped and ordered two more jars.  I love the act of "oiling" my scalp with this product 'bout 3 or 4x's per week.  My hair is in such good condition...my growth is consistent.  I am sold on this product!!  It has grown my edges and my nape back. And its the only thing I will be using on my scalp going forward.  I ordered a jar for my daughter who is going off to college in a few days. 

Good Stuff!!


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 25, 2009)

baddison said:


> OMG!!! OMG!!!  The Revitalizing Hair Balm is the STUFF!!!!  I just re-upped and ordered two more jars.  I love the act of "oiling" my scalp with this product 'bout 3 or 4x's per week. My hair is in such good condition...my growth is consistent. I am sold on this product!! It has grown my edges and my nape back. And its the only thing I will be using on my scalp going forward. I ordered a jar for my daughter who is going off to college in a few days.
> 
> Good Stuff!!


 

when did u order and how soon did u get it? I thought people were saying it took forever to recieve their order?


----------



## baddison (Aug 25, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> when did u order and how soon did u get it? I thought people were saying it took forever to recieve their order?


 
Nope.  I ordered my first jar in june.  Took about 2 or 3 weeks.  I ordered my next two jars on 8/10/09, got it on 8/20.  I had an issue with the shipping which required customer service, sent them an email, got IMMEDIATE resolution!! 

This balm is a keeper for me.  I got this weird idea that she's gonna run out of product....LOL!!  Don't know why....I just feel like ordering another 2 or 3 jars.  Gosh, I don't know if its the pj-ism or the pack-rat mentality...LOL!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if the balm and oil are essentially the same thing?

Also is it possible to get this stuff in the UK?


----------



## baddison (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, the revitalizing hair balm and the boundless tresses oil are the same thing.  The only difference is that the balm is a solid so you can part and apply to the scalp if you don't want the liquid oil.  Hope this helps.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 5, 2009)

I never used the BT , and I just purchased MTG at the tack store today, I was going for my regular MT and asked the lady about MTG . She pointed to it and stated that a lot of people come in and buy this produc, so I got two bottle for 26 dollars  for me and a family member. I am so glad I can purcahsed my product local and saved on shipping. So I keep you guys posted on my results


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jan 24, 2010)

I use BT in the creme form. It works well however the amount given may not be worth the money

ETA: Its a keeper. yes 3 mtnhs later I am updating this LOL. I just mix it with oils during each application to stretch the product.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Feb 2, 2010)

I use BT in oil form. I've been using it for less than a month and have almost an inch of new growth.


----------



## teysmith (Feb 3, 2010)

what is boundless tresses? is it expensive?


----------



## taj (Feb 3, 2010)

teysmith said:


> what is boundless tresses? is it expensive?



BT is short for Boundless Tresses. It is a topical growth aid that contains sulfur. It's applied to the scalp or scalp and hair. However, the key to BT is scalp application. It promotes growth and thickness. It was developed by ~SparklingFlames~ who is a member on this site. It worked for me.

The serum without fragrance is $18, with fragrance is $20 and the balm is $21. She has a promotion going on now. Here is the site http://www.growthspecifics.com and the promotion code is in one of her recent threads. If you can't find it pm me.


----------



## soulfusion (Mar 12, 2010)

I've used both over the years and BT is what I stayed with.  Recently, I've had issues with severe shedding due to meds, especially in the temple areas.  I started taking EPO and garlic internally, which has siginificantly reduced the shedding.  I started concentrating BT in the thinning areas and hair has already grown to where you can't see the spots that were there.  Of course, the hair still has to grow to catch up with my other length, but BT filled in those spots in less than 2 weeks.  

A couple years ago I ordered the sulfer powder with the intent of making my own sulfer oil, but it wasn't the same and I don't have time.  I'll continue to order BT because for me, it has a proven track record.  I've always noticed significant growth when I use it consistently (2-3 times per week).  But this recent thing with my temples has me sold for life.


----------

